# Wildcamping spots in West sussex



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, has anybody got any good reccomendations for wildcamping in W Sussex next week? also good places to visit or not to visit would be welcome. We don t know the area well and we have previously struggled with width restrictions .


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Car park, Truleigh Hill, Shoreham by Sea (sea and Downs views)
Car park, Old Fort Road, Shoreham by Sea (next to the sea)
Devils ****, Hove (on the Downs, East/West Sussex border)
Warningcamp, Arundel.

These are all on multimap. You may get a knock from the old bill at Old Fort Road just to make sure things are ok. You are unlikely to get bothered at the other 3.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Can you be more specific? I may be able to help in the Chichester / Bignor / Arundel area


----------

